# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Magos que matan palomas

## vaaron

Magos que matan palomas

Hasta ahora no encontre nada que diga que efectivamente los antiguos magos reventaban a sus pajaros....
=)

Alguien encontro material sobre esto?

----------


## A.Marin

Realmente no lo sé, pero si te fijas en la película de "el truco final"  hay veras una escena que te muestra alguna realidad sobre lo que comentas.

Saludos.

----------


## swaze

Yo no se hasta que punto eso es cierto, se que hay magos y en el pasado también los habrá habido que no han sabido o querido cuidar como se merecen a esos pequeños ayudantes pero en cuanto a la tónica general no podría decir si es algo que ocurrió habitualmente o no, si se de un antiguo mago que no solo mataba a sus animales sino que no le importaba que sufrieran, tengo por ahí la historia de todas formas el truco final no deja de ser una película y no es el mejor archivo histórico sobre eso, no digo que no reflejase la realidad, no lo se, pero es una película, no lo olvidemos.

----------


## Arnau

claro, pero es una pelicula, y como la gente en la pelicula habla, pues en la realidad la gente no tenia por que hablar

y igual con los pajaros



bueno, bueno

lo de matar a los pajaros formaba y forma parte de el truco, es por esto, que el mago Lari (en catalán: El Mag Lari), que ahora es famoso por salir por la tele y tal, pero antes, quando hacia espectaculos era mejor, sin tanta comercilidad, jej, bueno, pues este también tiene una tienda en barcelona y todo esto, pero bueno, referente a lo de las paloma, pues Lari esta en contra de los trucos con animales, y siempre lo ha manifestado
y una vez le vi hacer un truco, donde explicaba todo esto, y decia que como rara ecxepción haria aparecer un pato, y un pato enorme se saco del pañuelo jejjj
pero tranquilos, el pato no murió entre la reja de una jaula que se pliega, ya que solo apareció, no desapareció

bueno, espero que este no cuente como desvirgar trucos, lo de la jaula que se pliega, ya que peor es matar al pajaro, y ademas esto ya lo saben por la pelicula que antes han dicho



bueno, pues ya esta que se me cansan las manos y no tengo pajaros que escriban por mi
bueno, pues era mas que nada decirles esto, que sí, los magos matan, pero ahora son pocos


venga salud!

----------


## letang

> claro, pero es una pelicula, y como la gente en la pelicula habla, pues en la realidad la gente no tenia por que hablar
> y igual con los pajaros


Esto no sé si llegará a ser una "falacia de generalización apresurada" o directamente es una tontería.



> el mago Lari (en catalán: El Mag Lari)


Mag Lari, como nombre propio que es, no necesita traducción. Es más, todos lo conocemos por Mag Lari, suena hasta extraño eso de "Mago Lari" (suena a "primo Lari" jeje). Igual de extraño que sonaría "El mágico Andreu"  :Wink1: 



> que ahora es famoso por salir por la tele y tal, pero antes, quando hacia espectaculos era mejor


Sólo ha aparecido en televisiones autonómicas catalanas, así que tampoco es un gran cambio.
Mag Lari sigue haciendo espectáculos, y siempre ha sido de los mejores (para mi y algunos otros que he oído EL MEJOR) mago de escena de este país.



> y decia que como rara ecxepción haria aparecer un pato,


¿"Rara excepción" que Mag Lari aparezca un pato? Jajajajaja.

----------


## Arnau

bueno, no se si son burlas o algo, pero si son criticas, si puedes explicarmelo mejor, que así intento mejorar aquellos aspectos que no te han gustado




salud!

----------


## letang

No son burlas ni críticas, son comentarios, y creo que están bastante claros:

El primero: Que lo que dijiste ahí era una tontería y pretendías derrumbar el argumento lógico de swaze "que porque salga en el cine no tiene que ser verdad" con un argumento muy simplón "ah, entonces como en el cine hablan, en la realidad no hablan". No es ni burla ni crítica, es un comentario.

El segundo, otro comentario sin más, que los nombres propios no hay que traducirlos y menos aún si se le conoce más por el nombre original que por el traducido.

El tercero: Que Mag lari ha sido bueno y famoso antes de salir por la tele, y que su aparición en la tele es sólo en ámbito catalán, donde ya era más famoso aún, así que no creo que eso haya afectado para nada su calidad mágica.

Y el último: Que Mag Lari lleva haciendo la aparición del pato como parte de su número desde hace muchos años. Es más, es una de las fotos profesionales que más usa.
 http://www.serviart.com/web/peref/fi...a/fil14369.jpg
http://www.showfactory.es/images%20noves/lari2.jpg
http://www.ubu.es/culturaydeportes/t...06/maglari.jpg
Por eso me hizo gracia que dijeras que "iba a hacer una excepción".

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Arnau, no confundas los ataques a las ideas con ataques _ad hominem_.

----------


## Payma

Retomando un poco el primer mensaje, en el libro de Antonio Armenteras si que hay un efecto llamado "la jaula compresiva" en el que comenta:
Este juego tiene la contrariedad de que el pobre pajarito suele quedar muerto al ser aprisionado por los alambres de la jaula. 
El libro está editado en 1957. Cierto es que hasta hace relativamente poco, el aprecio por la vida de los animales no era el mismo que tenemos hoy.

----------


## vaaron

Gracias Payma por tu aporte tan preciso

Saludos

----------


## Juandi

En “Confidencias de un prestidigitador” Robert Houdin dedica todo un capítulo a las animaladas que llevaba a cabo el famoso prestidigitador Bosco.

No es que, desgraciadamente, se murieran las aves por necesidades del procedimiento, sino que mataba literalmente palomas cortándoles la cabeza para luego sacarlas resucitadas o aplastaba (con sus propias manos) hasta tres canarios por sesión para hacerlos desaparecer más fácilmente.

O tempora, o mores.

----------


## tPhSZ

Si para realizar un espectáculo necesitas matar animales no eres un mago, eres un asesino...

Lo que ocurre es que los humanos tenemos mucha soberbia y la errónea teoría de que el mundo nos pertenece y podemos destrozarlo, a él a o a sus especies, según nos convenga...

Vamos, matar animales para divertir a la gente.... que alguien me avise si esto es ser mago, porque en ése caso, me equivoqué admirando y queriendo aprender....

Menuda vergüenza.

----------


## Luis Esteban

yo jamas haria eso  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## agulean

Alguien sabe si Siegfried y Roy matan tigres para hacer sus juegos?

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo mato a las voluntarias que pido que suban al escenario... 3 o 4 por espectáculo.

 Pero he tenido algunos problemas judiciales con los familiares y ahora actúo poco.  :twisted:

----------


## The Black Prince

> Yo mato a las voluntarias que pido que suban al escenario... 3 o 4 por espectáculo.
> 
>  Pero he tenido algunos problemas judiciales con los familiares y ahora actúo poco.  :twisted:


jeejejeje....a polvos rufián..

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡¡shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhttt!!!! ¡¡¡calla!!!

 ¡¡Que ahora soy moderador y no pueden saberse algunos secretillos..!!!

 :mrgreen:

----------


## Juandi

> Alguien sabe si Siegfried y Roy matan tigres para hacer sus juegos?


No. Más bien es al revés.

Por cierto, ¿alguien tiene noticias recientes del estado de salud de Roy?

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## eidanyoson

del 3 de Diciembre del 2007:

 "Horn, who nearly died in October 2003 when he was bitten by a 600 lb. white tiger during a performance at The Mirage, has said he's determined to make a full recovery. These days, his regimen includes physical therapy, exercise and spirited games of racquetball.

"All the doctors say what he's doing now is impossible," Fischbacher told the paper. "I've always said, 'I am the magician and Roy is the magic.'"

 extraído de la revita People.

----------


## Juandi

> del 3 de Diciembre del 2007:
> 
>  "Horn, who nearly died in October 2003 when he was bitten by a 600 lb. white tiger during a performance at The Mirage, has said he's determined to make a full recovery. These days, his regimen includes physical therapy, exercise and spirited games of racquetball.
> 
> "All the doctors say what he's doing now is impossible," Fischbacher told the paper. "I've always said, 'I am the magician and Roy is the magic.'"
> 
>  extraído de la revita People.


Cenquiu berimach.

Que traducido quiere decir que me he quedado igual que estaba :( 

Un poquito de traducción, por favor.

----------


## eidanyoson

Mas o menos (por libre), que voy con prisas:

 "Horn, quien casi murió en el 2003 cuando fue mordido por un tigre de casi 600lb durante una actuación en "The Mirage, dijo que que está decidido a recuperarse totalmente. Estos días, su dieta incluye terapia física, ejercicio con juegos de competicion o racquetball."

 "Todos los doctores dicen que lo que está haciendo ahora es imposible", Fischbacher dijo a la revista. "Yo siempre he dicho, Yo soy el mago y Roy es la magia".

----------


## nadur

Entro un poco tarde a este tema, que me parece muy interesante.

Carl Hertz (1849 – 1924), era un mago que incluía en sus rutinas la jaula de desaparición, y fue famoso por ese juego.

Hay un hecho que relaciona a este mago con el cuidado de los animales. En 1921, se formo un comité de la Casa de los Comunes en Inglaterra, a pedido de la Real Sociedad para la prevención de crueldad en animales, cuya función era investigar las condiciones en que eran tratados los animales, ya sea en su entrenamiento o en su ejecución (circos, magos, etc.), a fin de regular o prohibir tales practicas, en los casos que se alegara crueldad. 

Se presentaron varias personas testificando contra magos que realizaban producción de patos o conejos, alegando evidencias en la forma en que eran confinados o como eran tratados.

Uno de los convocados fue Hertz, quien fue bombardeado con innumerables e incisivas preguntas respecto de la posición, apretujamiento, y daños, del canario que utilizaba.

La citada comisión no llego a ninguna conclusión respecto de Hertz, pero este uso el informe como gran publicidad de que no maltrataba a los canarios.

Hay muchas anécdotas de este caso de Hertz, pero lo cierto que la mayoría de los magos que opinaron en ese momento, comentaban que era imposible que el pájaro no sufriera daño alguno durante la ejecución, desde la quebradura o mutilación de patas, hasta la misma muerte del animalito.

Devant en su libro My magic life, dedica algunas líneas al hecho del riesgo que se corre al usar animales vivos para tales ilusiones.

Muchos otros magos optaron por el uso de un dummy de goma.

Conozco tres casos de muertes de animales, y no son de películas: 

a) una desaparición de un canario por parte de un colega que conozco, que presentaba un juego de desaparición y reaparición de un pajarito en una caja (por lo cual fue seriamente cuestionado por quienes lo conociamos). Cada vez que realizaba el juego sacrificaba un animalito.
b) otro caso en que un mago que realizaba el cambio de paloma a pañuelo en una esterilla, se equivoco de compartimiento al poner la paloma, con la consecuencia que al abrir la esterilla, en vez de aparecer un pañuelo, la paloma salio despedida con tal fuerza que pego contra el cielorraso de teatro y cayo muerta sobre el escenario.
c) en otro show, el mismo mago que comento en en punto anterior, al hacer aparecer dos palomas en los bowls de fuego (uno en cada mano), no tuvo la precaución de acomodar como correspondía a una de las palomas. Una apareció sin problema, la otra quedo colgando del tazón desnucada.

Personalmente no me gusta trabajar con animales, prefiero disfrutarlos en su medio ambiente.

A pesar que muchas veces quien nos contrata solicita expresamente que aparezcan palomas o conejos en nuestro show, nunca he aceptado tal imposición, prefiero perder una contratación, que ir contra mis convicciones.

Pero esto es una opinión solamente.

Coincido plenamente con Payma en su dicho: “Cierto es que hasta hace relativamente poco, el aprecio por la vida de los animales no era el mismo que tenemos hoy”

----------


## oskiper

> No. Más bien es al revés.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿alguien tiene noticias recientes del estado de salud de Roy?
> 
> Mágicos saludos.


Un poco tarde pero seguro, esto es del Blog de Magia:

"Ya lo habíamos anunciado hace mucho, Siegfried y Roy, los magos que revolucionaron a Las Vegas vuelven al ruedo luego del desafortunado accidente que sufrió roy en 2003 con uno de sus tigres. Al parecer el nombre del espectáculo será *“Return to Magic”*, será un show de una sola noche y se realizará el 28 de Febrero del año próximo para recaudar dinero para el instituto de investigación cerebral “Lou Ruvo”"

----------


## jjmontoliu

y ahora en el blog de la dama podemos hasta verlo en alguna foto de ese show

----------


## Mariano2010

Payma dijo: "Cierto es que hasta hace relativamente poco, el aprecio por la vida de los animales no era el mismo que tenemos hoy."

Muy bien dicho Payma!! Eso es correcto, y me atrevería a decir que, aunque "El Gran Truco" sea una película, los antiguos ilusionistas casi seguro que sacrificaban animales con tal de lograr el impacto deseado. Eran otros tiempos, y por otro lado, la ambición de un ilusionista por conseguir lo que busca no tiene límites, si había que matarlo para conquistar a su público, entonces lo hacían, eso pienso. Que bueno saber que hoy no es así!

----------


## Ming

Eso me hace cuastionarme hasta donde son capaces de llegar los magos (hoy en día) para conseguir el efecto deseado...

----------


## S. Alexander

Personalmente, dañar animales para conseguir efectos, mientras realmente merezcan la pena, no me afecta en absoluto. Sin embargo, me entra curiosidad: ¿Puede alguien argumentar por qué es tan grave matar animales? Siento mucho que os parezca cruel, perdonadme.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

mensaje borrado

----------


## S. Alexander

No consideraré eso último como una falta de respeto porque conozco la envergadura del tema y la posición en la que estoy.

No considero que mi vida valga más, sino que vale tan poco como el resto. No mataría una persona porque es distinta de un animal. Pero la muerte de un animal puede hacer ilusionarse a millones de personas. Por supuesto siempre buscaría otro método, pero si no lo encuentro y si, como he dicho, el efecto realmente lo merece (y me refiero a uno que quiebre la lógica humana), lo haría.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

messaje borrado

----------


## Ming

Sergio, hablando así de la vida de los animales... supongo que no tienes ninguno, no?

Ejemplo1:
-Coge el perro del vecino, matalo y haz que "reviva". O el parecido es alucinante o tu vecino no quedrá al perro nuevo. El otro no le iba a saludar cuando llegaba a casa, le mordisqueaba las zapatillas o se le comía el periodico; pero sigue queriendo el otro y no el nuevo; ¿por qué? Cariño, supongo, un sentimiento muy humano (o eso dicen) aunque muchos que se hacen llamar humanos no lo poseen.

Ejemplo 2:
-Coge ahora a tu madre matala y "revivela". Algo me da que tu padre no la va a querer xD (ojo, siendo igual que la otra, eh. Con los mismos defectos y virtudes  :Wink1:  )
(vaya ejemplo...)

----------


## Liszt

> Personalmente, dañar animales para conseguir efectos, mientras realmente merezcan la pena, no me afecta en absoluto. Sin embargo, me entra curiosidad: ¿Puede alguien argumentar por qué es tan grave matar animales? Siento mucho que os parezca cruel, perdonadme.


Joé... ¿pero que efecto puedes conseguir matando/dañando a un animal? 
Supongo que tu ves a los animales como instrumentos para ilusionar... en cambio yo (y me atrevo a decir que muchos de los compañeros aqui presentes también) vemos a nuestros animales como pequeños (o grandes, me perdone Rick Thomas) ayudantes peludos, aldos o escamados! 

en fin... diferentes puntos de vista, supongo.

bajo mi punto de vista los humanos también somos animales así que si Sergio me propone algun dia cortarme en dos... me alejaré corriendo!  :001 302: 




> Ejemplo 2:
> -Coge ahora a tu madre matala y "revivela". Algo me da que tu padre no la va a querer xD (ojo, siendo igual que la otra, eh. Con los mismos defectos y virtudes  )
> (vaya ejemplo...)


Que gore!!! jajaja

-Un saludo

----------


## sergiomc

Sergio, sinceramente me das miedo. Esta más que claro que no tienes ningún aprecio por la vida, cosa que me decepciona.

Defender esa posición es peor que defender la fiesta taurina, ya que, almenos, el toro se aprovecha despues.. (ojo! estoy totalmente en contra).

El hehco de que creas que la ilusión de una persona vale más que la vida de un animal me hace dudar de tu desarrollo moral. Me gustaría que nos dijeras por que crees que valen más 5 minutos de emoción de una persona que la vida de un conejo?

Espero que no encuentres ninguna respuesta a esa pregunta..

Saludos a todos!

----------


## MagNity

la verdad y me manifiesto como todos, no entiendo tu planteamiento Sergio.
Yo he tenido animales, es más, poseo una granja de conejos junto mis hermanos. Evidentemente estos se crian, se engorda y luego se matan,... matar un animal nunca me ha sido un placer (por suerte hace años que no tengo que hacerlo), aunque creo que el hombre debe de hacerlo por comer (en mi cerebro parto de la idea que los animales al igual que las plantas son seres vivos, habiendo visto que una planta se mueve y tiene sensibilidad, no me vale decirme que se es vegetariano, para mi tienen el mismo derecho de vida ambos, aunque respeto a estos). Con esto quiero decir que entiendo el hecho de matar (plantas y animales) para comer y esto si, me crea ilusión cuando degusto la comida. Pero no he matado para crear ilusión, sino por vivir.

De allí a lo que tu dices hay un mundo, es decir, basandose en tu planteamiento, casi que podriamos decir que el circo de los romanos es una cosa buena, ya que los esclavos perdían su condición humana y pasaban a ser considerados animales.

en definitiva, que no hay arte (y menos eso de dejar un perro muriendose como hizo no que artista, de locos) que justifique la muerte de un animal por el placer mismo. matar nunca ha de ser agradable, ver la muerte de otro tampoco.

----------


## elmanu

*Dudo que exista un efecto lo suficientemente
bueno como para matar un animal,,,para ti alomejor
es un juego increible,,,pero probablemente para el
publico sea uno mas,,,y como se imaginen que te has
cargado el animal,,,no se yo si se ilusionaran mucho.

*

----------


## S. Alexander

Hola a todos, me disculpo porque todo esto ha sido una apuesta entre mi hermano Álvaro y yo (acabo de perder 10 pavos). Consistía en que conseguiría 15 comentarios en contra del maltrato en solo 2 días. Han sido 7. ¡Malditos! Siento haberos provocado pero no tengo ni 1 céntimo porque fue el cumple de mi novia y bueno, ya sabéis. Gracias y lo siento xD (mi hermano dice que también lo siente). ¡Un abrazo!

PD: Precisamente estoy preparando desde hace 1 mes un efecto con un pájaro. (Que os lo diga Coloclom xD)
PD2: Cuando murió mi conejo Bunny hace 3 años, lloré y lo enterré, hice venir a toda mi familia xD.
PD3:Lo siento de nuevo  :Wink1:  Ciao!!

----------


## Ming

Para la próxima vez:
1. "Averlo" dicho, te podríamos alargar el tema.
2. A ver si te esfuerzas un poco más a la hora de dialogar, que al final casi fué un comentario tuyo y 6 de los demás.

----------


## S. Alexander

1: Solo podía hacer 2 comentarios.
2: No tenía internet (lo hago desde la Wii)
3: Leete el resto de mensajes que hago verás todo lo que escribo xD
4: NO PODÍA DECIRLO, tenía que PROVOCAR
Sorry ^^

----------


## Moss

> 1: Solo podía hacer 2 comentarios.
> 2: No tenía internet (lo hago desde la Wii)
> 3: Leete el resto de mensajes que hago verás todo lo que escribo xD
> 4: NO PODÍA DECIRLO, tenía que PROVOCAR
> Sorry ^^


Pues lo siento colega, pero las provocaciónes hay que pagarlas.
Si quieres provocar este no es el sitio.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Muy majete chaval.

----------


## Liszt

Opino lo mismo, muy majete, mientras tanto aqui todos desquiciaos... hay que ver

PD: Alguien apuesta conmigo a ver si me bebo un litro de cerveza en un segundo?

----------


## S. Alexander

Siendo como eres, mago, yo no xD

----------


## Khilak

Pues la verdad, yo voy a romper una lanza en favor del uso de animales en magia de escena!!

Digo yo (con riesgo de que mandéis a paseo) que un animal que ha sido criado , alimentado y vivido para un fin, porqué no puede ser sacrificado? Si se crian pollitos y ratoncitos para darles de comer a las anacondas de la gente que las tiene en casa (caso real), y su fin es la muerte agónica en fauces de un depredador, porque no pueden ser criados para su muerte en el escenario?

Y estoy con el  bromista de sergio en que para nada hay que comparar animales y personas....

Es como los toros, que se matan por espectaculo y no pasa nada...o eso me parece

Ojo que no abogo por la crueldad gratuita para con los animales, pero un animal que ha sifo criado por y para eso....

En fin, que seguro que mi comentario levanta ampollas, me quedo en pose de verlas venir....

----------


## Coloclom

Lo que comentas es patético, y lo de los toros,...

He matado infinidad de animales sin más ayuda que una navaja afilada, pero mi único fin siempre ha sido la propia alimentación. Y no soy cazador, pero los crio.

Les doy una muerte rápida, de la que no me lucro ni recreo con ella.

Pero jamás quitaría una vida con otros fines.

Y puestos a quitar una vida, un animal es un ser inocente, una persona... no sé,...

Y decir que los animales se crean para un fin... dejame que te haga una pregunta:

El echo de que tú cries a un animal te convierte en su propietario :Confused: 
Espero que no me respondas afirmativamente, sería muy triste.

Para diferenciarnos de un animal, tenemos que ser humanos, en todos los sentidos.

----------


## Moss

> He matado infinidad de animales sin más ayuda que una navaja afilada, pero mi único fin siempre ha sido la propia alimentación. 
> 
> Les doy una muerte rápida,...


Lo que pueden dar de sí unas frases sacadas de contexto... :001 005:

----------


## sergiomc

Estoy de acuerdo con Coloclom, el hecho de criar a un animal, no te convierte en su creador ni te da el derecho ha elegir sobre su vida y su muerte.

En cuanto a los toros.. es un atentado contra los derechos de los animales, que los tienen, aunque parezca que no. De hecho, la mayor parte del mundo civilizado nos toma como barbaros por esa tradición. Una tradición que habría que eliminar.

Una cosa es matar a un animal por comer, y otra muy distinta es matarlo par pura diversión, ya sea por la tuya o la de otros, el fin sigue siendo el mismo.

Por cierto, lo de criar ratones para darselos a la serpiente.. bajo mi punto de vista es tambien cuestionable. Ya que no considero que los animales esten hechos para vivir en cautividad, ya sea en una casa o en un zoo. Asi que me parece un crimen tanto criar a un raton para darselo a la serpiente, como mantener a la serpiente en ese espacio tan reducido por el placer de verla todos los dias.

Saludos.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Yo creo que una persona que mata animales para divertir a la gente no tiene derecho a ser reconocido como mago.

esto no se si viene mucho al caso pero es algo que me cuentan cada vez mi padre o mi madre cuando les hago algun juego:

Mis padres conocian un mago, muy bueno por cierto, no me acuerdo de donde era, pero venia mucho por aqui por menorca, una vez haciendo un juego con palomas, por desgracia una de las que tenia que aparecer, salio muerta. Desde ese dia no volvió a hacer jamas ningun juego con animales...
Nunca hizo daño a ninguna de sus palomas, y al morirsele una dejo para siempre de hacer esos juegos

Asi es como deberian ser todos los magos que hacen este tipo de juegos (Ojo no digo que todos los que hacen este tipo de juegos maten a sus animales  ni mucho menos) me refiero a los que les hacen sufrir o simplemente los matan por rapida que sea su muerte, gracias a esos animalitos puedes realizar esa magia, no se merecen morir...

----------


## Zeleth

Si el efecto lo merece y somos tambien animales Doy la idea de el mismo artefacto para humanos. Oh yeah baby. Asesinatos en vivo y en directo. Si se vendiera con tal titulo daria tal morbosidad que apareceria mas de uno. pero como dicen por arriba los animales no son nuestros. viven con nosotros. E tenido canarios. y cuando han muerto me dio mucha pena (Causas naturales por infartos en tormentas etc) los cuidaba mucho. Ahora tengo una tortuga y un dia encontre un camaleon en el parque que resulto especie protegida y antes que lucrarme lo di a la protectora de animales. y solo el hecho de pensar en que alguien podria matar a un animalito para que el publico se ilusione deberia de cuestionarse como mago. ¿De verdad merece tanto la pena el efecto? ¿no podria añadir otras cosas a su repertorio que no implique una muerte? para mi eso no es un mago. Es un asesino de escena. Sin acritud

----------


## Weribongui

A cuento de este tema.. recuerdo que me comentaba un amigo, hablando de la experimentación con animales. "Nadie querria que experimentaran con un conejito, incluso las ratas, pero seguro que nadie pone el grito en el cielo si se hiciera con cucarachas"

No creo que nadie aquí este en posesión de poder decir si lo que dice o afirma khilak es triste o penoso. Aunque no lo compartamos.
Pero ahora parece que todos tenemos que ser defensores de los animales a rabiar o sino somos unos desalmados.

----------


## Ming

Exacto, pero en cambio no ocurre nada si matamos hormigas, no?

----------


## S. Alexander

Las diferentes formas de opinar del ser humano no están hechas para converjer. Este hilo solo dará lugar a crispación, propongo que se cierre.

----------


## Coloclom

cucarachas y hormigas??

Me parece que es bien diferente... Pronto alguno saltará con que un árbol también es un ser vivo y no debemos talarlo...

Tengamos un poco de conciencia, por dios...

De alguien que desea ser mago entiendo que quiere ilusionar a la gente, que es persona de buena fe.

quien mata un animal por gusto, ni es mago ni es nada; eso está peor que los efectos especiales a ordenador.

El espectador SABE que nos valemos de mil y una formas para engañar sus ojos, pero lo encaja, nos sonríe y nos aplaude, sabe que un mago es un artista; pero si el espectador, entendiera que un mago se apoya en el echo de matar un animal, dejaría de respetarle, eso ya no es magia.

Desconozco si alguien lo hace, supongo que no, pero si así fuera, ese alguien sería la vergüenza del resto del gremio, porque todo tiene un límite.

Incluso en la guerra a los soldados se les exigen valores humanos; no seamos nosotros menos

----------


## sergiomc

El arbol es un ser vivo..

En cuanto a lo de las hormigas y cucarachas, ya me diras tu que efecto puedes hacer con eso.. 

En fin, lo que me parece de juzgado de guardia es que estemos debatiendo si esta bien o mal hacer daño a un ser vivo para lograr dibujar una sonrisa en la cara de un hombre. Y lo cierto es que me parece más que cuestionable la moralidad de toda persona que mate o dañe por placer. Es cierto que se hace con una finalidad, pero bajo que precio estamos dispuestos a vender nuestra dignidad? Por que sinceramente, dañar al debil por pura diversión me parece lo más deshonesto que existe.

Espero que todos los aqui presentes acepten la teoria evolucionista (lo digo por si me topo con algun ferviente creyente y cree que Eva salio de la costilla de Adan). Dicha teoría nos coloca junto al resto de animales. Al mismo nivel, no lo olvidemos. Y como animales de este fantastico mundo, deberíamos hacer como el resto de seres que lo habitan. Matar por necesidad, no por placer. Lo cierto es que el resto de animales muestran una absoluta indiferencia por el resto de seres si no tienen ambre y/o se sienten amenazados, al contrario que el hombre, que como a quedado demostrado en este hilo, mata por puro placer.

Asi que no me queda más que decir que toda persona que mate con un fin como ese, se merece mi total desprecio (perdon por si suena muy fuerte..). Siento si me he mostrado un tanto radical, pero el tema empezaba a sacarme de mis casillas..

Saludos a todos!

----------


## chiripicajoso

aunque sean cucarachas o hormigas (que comio dice sergiomc no se puede acer efectazos con ellos por la fobia de algunos espectadores) son igualmente animales y hay que respetarlos... quizas sea peor matar a un conejo que a una hormiga (aun no se porque, supongo que por la semejanza un poco mas al ser humano o porque los conejos vivan mas...) pero el caso es que son seres vivo y la naturaleza es muy importante en nuestra vida...

sabeis por que se llama medio ambiente a la naturaleza? porque el otro medio nos lo cargamos los humanos.... mejor no llamarlo cuarto ambiente...

yo lo que me pregunto es: con la cantidad de efectos tan bonitos que se pueden hacer con cartas/monedas/palomas de gomaespuma/ porque hemos de sacrificar animales??

----------


## chiripicajoso

> Dicha teoría nos coloca junto al resto de animales. Al mismo nivel, no lo olvidemos.


mas bajos... los humanos deberiamos estar por debajo de ellos... si no es por ellos no ubieramos existido...

----------


## eidanyoson

Estáis todos tontos...

El ser humano viene de las cigüeñas, que a su vez vienen de París.

Todo el mundo sabe que París es la "ciudad de las luces"  y eso es así por la cantidad de ovnis que se ven por las noches.

Por tanto, la realidad es que las cigüeñas son una especie evolucionada de unos extraterrestres y de ahí venimos nosotros.

Eso es fácil de descubrir, porque cada día se ve más humanos con pluma y del sexo femenino siempre se ha dicho que no "puede cerrar el pico".

Todo el mundo lo sabe, el imaginario colectivo esta ahí, pero nadie quiere escuchar...  :302:

----------


## t.barrie

> "Nadie querria que experimentaran con un conejito, incluso las ratas, pero seguro que nadie pone el grito en el cielo si se hiciera con cucarachas"
> 
> No creo que nadie aquí este en posesión de poder decir si lo que dice o afirma khilak es triste o penoso. Aunque no lo compartamos.
> Pero ahora parece que todos tenemos que ser defensores de los animales a rabiar o sino somos unos desalmados.


Yo si estoy a favor de la expirementación con animales. Hay que tener en cuenta la finalidad de estos experimentos. Los métodos lesivos de investigación fisiológica han de hacerse con animales, y són importantes para el estudio de la relación entre cerebro y conducta. Y igual en metodos de investigación farmacológicas. 

Esto no quiere decir que esté a favor del maltrato de animales. Como he dicho anteshay que tener en cuenta la finalidad. No es lo mismo hacer sufrir y matar a un animal por diversión, por una tradición, que usar animales en el laboratorio, para estudiar por ejemplo la enfermedad del parkinson. Además tened en cuenta que hoy por hoy(en teoría) estos experimentos estan controlados y regulados, no se trata de hacer "burradas", aunque algunas lesiones que se provocan a las ratas acojonan.

Un saludo

----------


## t.barrie

> Estáis todos tontos...
> 
> El ser humano viene de las cigüeñas, que a su vez vienen de París.
> 
> Todo el mundo sabe que París es la "ciudad de las luces" y eso es así por la cantidad de ovnis que se ven por las noches.
> 
> Por tanto, la realidad es que las cigüeñas son una especie evolucionada de unos extraterrestres y de ahí venimos nosotros.
> 
> Eso es fácil de descubrir, porque cada día se ve más humanos con pluma y del sexo femenino siempre se ha dicho que no "puede cerrar el pico".
> ...


 
He visto la luz Eidan, con lo sencillo que es y lo que nos complicamos :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## chiripicajoso

> Estáis todos tontos...
> 
> El ser humano viene de las cigüeñas, que a su vez vienen de París.
> 
> Todo el mundo sabe que París es la "ciudad de las luces"  y eso es así por la cantidad de ovnis que se ven por las noches.
> 
> Por tanto, la realidad es que las cigüeñas son una especie evolucionada de unos extraterrestres y de ahí venimos nosotros.
> 
> Eso es fácil de descubrir, porque cada día se ve más humanos con pluma y del sexo femenino siempre se ha dicho que no "puede cerrar el pico".
> ...


lo que llega a dar de si la imaginacion! como molan las frases... me ha gustao la de "cierra el pico" ajjajajaja

----------


## sergiomc

Me as abierto los ojos eidanyoson!

Desprendes sabiduría por todas las "plumas" de tu piel! xD Cuan equivocado estaba.. (lo de plumas no es una insinuación, no te lo tomes a mal..)

Saludos!

----------


## S. Alexander

> aunque sean cucarachas o hormigas (que comio dice sergiomc no se puede acer efectazos con ellos por la fobia de algunos espectadores) son igualmente animales y hay que respetarlos... quizas sea peor matar a un conejo que a una hormiga (aun no se porque, supongo que por la semejanza un poco mas al ser humano o porque los conejos vivan mas...) pero el caso es que son seres vivo y la naturaleza es muy importante en nuestra vida...
> 
> sabeis por que se llama medio ambiente a la naturaleza? porque el otro medio nos lo cargamos los humanos.... mejor no llamarlo cuarto ambiente...
> 
> yo lo que me pregunto es: con la cantidad de efectos tan bonitos que se pueden hacer con cartas/monedas/palomas de gomaespuma/ porque hemos de sacrificar animales??



SUPONGO y ESPERO que lo de "medio ambiente" lo hayas dicho de broma.

----------


## CaballeroIlusionista

> Pues la verdad, yo voy a romper una lanza en favor del uso de animales en magia de escena!!
> 
> Digo yo (con riesgo de que mandéis a paseo) que un animal que ha sido criado , alimentado y vivido para un fin, porqué no puede ser sacrificado? Si se crian pollitos y ratoncitos para darles de comer a las anacondas de la gente que las tiene en casa (caso real), y su fin es la muerte agónica en fauces de un depredador, porque no pueden ser criados para su muerte en el escenario?
> 
> Y estoy con el  bromista de sergio en que para nada hay que comparar animales y personas....
> 
> Es como los toros, que se matan por espectaculo y no pasa nada...o eso me parece
> 
> Ojo que no abogo por la crueldad gratuita para con los animales, pero un animal que ha sifo criado por y para eso....
> ...



Me parece una salvajada. Entiendo que en siglos pasados no se considerara una barbaridad ya que la ética de entonces distaba mucho de la de ahora, pero actualmente... No se deben sacrificar vidas para el divertimento, también los gladiadores se los criaban para luchar hasta muerte y sige siendo una barbaridad.

También hay efectos donde se usan insectos como hormigas o moscas y si se hacen bien no se mata ningún insecto, que no dejan de ser seres vivos.

----------

